# VW Alltrack Hitch



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

We bought a 2017 Alltrack VW to replace our TDI (RIP you torque-y lil' ***** you!). We had a receiver on the old car that drug the ground a LOT. The adjust knob on the Kuat was dusted off in just months. The new Alltrack is higher in the back but we want to make sure we get the lowest (highest?) profile receiever. Any recommendations? I peaked under the arse end of the car and it looks packed full of more complicated junk than before. Looks like a burly job.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

There are only a few options for the alltrack and they all fit basically the same. The good news is that they are a bit recessed into the bumper so you won't have the dragging issue. The Torklift EcoHitch is available with a 2" receiver as well which is a plus. I have an EcoHitch on my Golf R and am pleased with the build quality and fitment.

https://www.etrailer.com/hitch-2017_Volkswagen_Golf+SportWagen.htm

Check out these threads on VW Vortex for more info and pictures:
VWVortex.com - Alltrack Rear Valence Insert Dimensions - Ecohitch compatible?
VWVortex.com - which trailer hitch?


----------



## HuffyMan (Oct 19, 2005)

Your options are Curt, Drawtite, and EcoHitch. From all the research i've done, they're all the same thing except the Ecohitch costs twice as much. 

(i've been shopping for my GSW 4Motion and will get a Drawtite)


----------



## gnow (Oct 17, 2017)

Yes, the ecohitch will ride higher since you need to trim the rear bumper to make it fit. The Curt hugs the bottom of the GSW bumper, at least it does on my 2016 GSW. And the drawtite sits just a tad lower than the Curt.

Only advantage of the Ecohitch 2" is that it can accept 2" accessories if you already have some. Else it is both heavier and more expensive but carries the same Class 1 rating as the other hitches.


----------



## HuffyMan (Oct 19, 2005)

gnow said:


> Yes, the ecohitch will ride higher since you need to trim the rear bumper to make it fit. The Curt hugs the bottom of the GSW bumper, at least it does on my 2016 GSW. And the drawtite sits just a tad lower than the Curt.
> 
> Only advantage of the Ecohitch 2" is that it can accept 2" accessories if you already have some. Else it is both heavier and more expensive but carries the same Class 1 rating as the other hitches.


I don't think this is true. I've done a lot of comparison of install pics and they all look the same with the same trimming required... I haven't seen any of them first hand, though.


----------



## gnow (Oct 17, 2017)

HuffyMan said:


> I don't think this is true. I've done a lot of comparison of install pics and they all look the same with the same trimming required... I haven't seen any of them first hand, though.


I stand corrected. HuffyMan is right. Both the ecohitch and curt does hug the bottom of the bumper. So no reason to get the ecohitch unless you really need 2" compatibilty.


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 15, 2009)

I did a custom hitch that makes use of the OE cutout... Best way for a clean install I think...


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks all. Will review these options. a 2" receiver meals we will NOT need to buy a second rack as my truck has a 2" Kuat on it. We could swap when needed.


----------



## Crack Monkey (Sep 25, 2006)

The rear bumper covers on the AllTrack, GSW 4Motion, and GSW are all a bit different. 

On my 2017 4Motion, an opening needed to be cut in the lower black plastic part of the cover. Not a big deal if you take your time and make it as small as possible. Other than that, the install was easy and the hitch is tucked up and under the bumper enough that dragging won't happen. I had a Kuat rack installed for a few months and it was fine, other than blocking the rear hatch.

I installed the Curt (or maybe the Drawtite, don't remember), but as noted above, they all mount the same, with the Eco being available in 2" (with a correspondingly larger cut on bumpers that require it).


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

3 years later, the CURT seems best choice if only for price and supposedly robo welded and less chance for crooked. The etrailer.com site has a lot of photos and comments.

Before I order I wonder if anyone has advice on wiring harness for a late or upper trim model that's all LED lights. I see a kit that taps into tail lights but am not so sure that's a good idea. I pulled a trailer enough times with my Outback to not want to go through installing a hitch without wiring harness.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## SeaSwab (Dec 11, 2019)

I just installed a 1 1/4" curt receiver on my 2019 GSW It is quite high and low profile. it required cutting a hole in the plastic on the bottom of the fascia which was not too bad, the removal was a pain.

It came out really good and the rack sits very high. add's about 0.5-1L/100km but no issues with scraping.


----------



## ckturbo (Jun 3, 2020)

2017 Alltrack here, the height of the hitch comes in handy in rough terrains but also blocks a lot of light. I have a Kuat Sherpa 2.0 and my signal lights are completely blocked when I have two bikes with disc brakes.

I got Curt 56360 but couldn't comment on the plug 'n play aspect as I coded my car for amber signal lights and ended up rewired the converter harness. I think as long as you use a powered converter, that's all it matters. Although not the European or mk7.5 led tail, I have a full led setup in mine for your reference. I like the Curt kit as it comes with the connectors so I don't have to cut or tap any factory wires.

The led lights I got for the hitch have minimum difference between low and high outputs, which is very common for leds. I ended up only connecting brake and signal functions since the taillight is fairly visible.

Here are a couple of pictures:


----------



## eirfro (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi All can anyone comment on utilizing a 1.25" hitch and 2" adapter then the 2" bike rack? Im wondering if there are any advantages to purchasing the 2" hitch for mounting the 2" rack vs. the hitch to adapter to rack situation.


----------

